# Go back one history step (Batch)



## missingelement (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay so we finished this one job and someone accidentally changed the white balace to 5000k on all the images at the very end.  She didn't realize that she did this and closed the catalog.  So there is no undoing that..   What we have to do is go back 1 history step on every image to get them back to their final color.  

Is there anyway of doing this in a batch instead of clicking on the previous history state for every image on 1000+ images?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 25, 2012)

Somewhere there's an SQL script. I've a feeling it's called something like "screw autosync", but I can't find the details. Hold on....

John


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 25, 2012)

http://forums.adobe.com/thread/729972#3168628 is for LR3


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 25, 2012)

http://forums.adobe.com/message/3171709 might be better. Backup first and test.


----------



## missingelement (Jul 26, 2012)

Actually the first one worked! That's $%#^@# Awesome! Thanks for finding that for me!


----------



## missingelement (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh and I ran it on a lightroom 4.1 catalog, so I guess it works for that version as well.


----------



## missingelement (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay so 1 problem I just found out.  It won't render previews after running the script, so I'm just going to save the metadata and create a new catalog.  Which still saves hours of work (well probably 1 hour...).  Thanks again.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 26, 2012)

Great. It was late for me and I was too tired to compare the two scripts, but they are identical. Thanks for reporting back. 

John


----------

